# Good Garry's Mod anthro models



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find some (or even better, can any of you make some)? By good, I do _not_ mean a Fox McCloud reskin or a Digimon player model--I mean either a pack of models based off of VULPvibe/Lapfox's characters (after all, you can find Lapfox music in about 50% of Garry's Mod videos, so I would assume that somebody will eventually make some models for Gmod), or totally original fursonas/characters (in fact, I'm looking for somebody who can make some based off of a few of my fursonas as well). They need to be high quality (for all of the models) and fully animated (for the player models). Eye- and finger-posing capability are high priorities as well.

Once again, I am looking either for links to a download site or somebody who can make them for the Source Engine (which is what powers GMod).

Anybody?

EDIT: Oh yeah, I'd prefer that they weren't adult in nature (meaning no dicks/vaginas/teats showing). They don't necessarily have to be clothed, but they need to be clean at the least.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 24, 2009)

The only one I know about is the Renamon model on Facepunch. Google it.


----------



## Marticus (Nov 25, 2009)

I have Renamon and Fox McCloud, there's probably more out there.

http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?tag=furry


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The only one I know about is the Renamon model on Facepunch. Google it.


 


Marticus said:


> I have Renamon and Fox McCloud, there's probably more out there.
> 
> http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?tag=furry


 

I don't need to Google it. It has at least three pages to itself on garrysmod.org and the only other furry stuff is yiff backgrounds for the main menu.


Alright then, can anybody here _make _some?


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Alright then, can anybody here _make _some?



You want someone to make a model for you?
LOLERCOASTER.

Modeling takes time. It is just as time consuming as mapping if you want to get a good end result. However the difference between mapping and modeling is that modeling takes a lot of skill to make good models. Whilst mapping you just need to know the binds and how everything works. With a complicated thing like an anthro model you would need some die hard furry inorder to persuade him to model an anthro completely from scratch.

That is why most people who request models in model request forums on various forums are normally laughed at. Because no one takes them.


----------

